# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فلم اسف على الازعاج

## أميرة قوس النصر

http://www.ziddu.com/download/179681...part1.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/179707...part2.rar.html
http://www.ziddu.com/download/179707...part2.rar.html

----------


## سرور

[align=center]يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
كنت ادور على الفيلم وما كنت ملاقيته 
عنجد انت رووووووووووعة [/align]

----------


## mylife079

[motr]thank you maha [/motr]

----------


## Secret

يا سلام عليكي يا مها

شكرا

اذا ممكن تجيبيلي فلم اتش دبور بعد اذنك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

من أروع الافلام اللي شفتها بحياتي ....فيلم محزن ومضحك و مبكي ....ابدع فيه احمد حلمي ...فعلا انو نقلة نوعية بالسينما المصرية

بصراحة قبل قليل انتهيت من حضرو ....بس فيلم عنجد لو احضرو الف مرة ما بمل منو

وطبعا كالعادة الالتزام مرافق لجميع افلامو...يعني مستحيل تشوف مشهد طالع نازل بأفلامو.....جد انو رووووووووووووعة

----------


## meera-1

hi

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا حضرته على الاب توب تبع زيد اخوي ولا 4 مرات بجنن الفلم وان بحب أحمد حلمي كتير

----------

